# New Paragon vivs.



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Got three Vivs from Alan last week there not cheap but worth it.

Had really good dealings with Alan i dont think it ever took more then 24 hours for a reply from an email maybe 36 at times but im assuming he tried to keep Sundays to himself, and there were quite a few exchanged emails.

Offered useful advice before and after ordering great to deal with.

Im really pleased with the vivs will be ordering more of them im still waiting to put my first snake in there due to waiting for new equipment to turn up. 










Excuse the finger marks and the out of focus photo.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Does Alan have a website? I have a mate who wants sine new viv's but nit te normal boring wood stuff so maybe paragon viv's will do the job


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> Does Alan have a website? I have a mate who wants sine new viv's but nit te normal boring wood stuff so maybe paragon viv's will do the job


He has one being setup at the moment he did say to me fingers crossed should be up soon.

You can call or email him the size your after and he will get back to you.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I will show my mate your pix and then go from there. I not fully sure what he is fully after but not the cheap wood stuff lol


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

darren81 said:


> Got three Vivs from Alan last week there not cheap but worth it.
> 
> Had really good dealings with Alan i dont think it ever took more then 24 hours for a reply from an email maybe 36 at times but im assuming he tried to keep Sundays to himself, and there were quite a few exchanged emails.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks again Darren, Looking forward to dealing with you again: victory:
Alan


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok I have to ask, how well do they retain heat?

Also what on earth are they made of? (I know this may well be posted somewhere else but while I'm here lol).

Rich


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

cadno said:


> Ok I have to ask, how well do they retain heat?
> 
> Also what on earth are they made of? (I know this may well be posted somewhere else but while I'm here lol).
> 
> Rich


I havnt yet set mine up but Alan tells me they are very good for heat retention anyone else who has brought from alan will agree with him.


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

raptor1 said:


> Thanks again Darren, Looking forward to dealing with you again: victory:
> Alan


You will do Alan sooner then better i hope, hopefully in the next few days the last few bits will turn and will have some snakes in there.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Might have to look in to these they look great:2thumb: Do you mind me asking how much the vivs cost you:whistling2:

Cheers


----------

